# I-pilot remote issues



## Artlow12 (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm having remote issues with my 70 lb 24 V i-pilot. Whenever I hit the right arrow it will turn the motor on or off depending what mode it is in, and will barely turn to the right. Every other button on the remote works as it should. It did this a while ago and found that the battery cover was busted where the previous owner had overtightened it. I got a new cover, and rubber plastic insert and put new batteries in it, and everything worked great for a couple of hours on my first trip, then started doing it again. Has anyone had an issue with this? The trolling motor will turn right on anchor mode and in the north setting running a bank. I plan to pull it back apart, and hopefully borrow someones remote to test in the driveway.


----------



## jcwoodard (Sep 19, 2020)

I have seen similiar problems like this, sounds like it is isolated to the remote. Guessing this is probably an older i-pilot (non BT), pre 2018. When you take it apart, very gently clean any corrosion. Sounds like corrosion or salt is bridging across the contacts. If you take the remote apart and you see green gunky stuff on the board, that is the issue. Doesnt sound very hopeful. But understand your desire to fix it, as a new remote could be close to 200, depending on your version. Now just to eliminate other issues that could be causing it, do you have access to a foot pedal. If so, connect it with the power off, and when you turn it on, if you still cant turn or its still acting funny, then the problem is a little more complex, most likely control board. But guessing most people where you are dont use foot pedals. If you can find another remote to test it, that will accomplish the same thing, as you have already stated. Wish you the best of luck.

Jon


----------



## Artlow12 (Jun 8, 2018)

I am assuming it is a Bluetooth remote based on the actual trolling motor. Took it apart, nothing looked wrong with it, as clean as can be. Put it back together and tried it in the driveway and everything was working as it should. Who knows, maybe one of the batteries isn't as snug as it should be and it is having issues. Has anyone had issues with a bad motherboard?


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

My MG remote is a lot simpler than yours, but a loose battery connection makes it do some crazy stuff. You would think it would affect all functions, but only certain functions wouldn't work correctly.


----------

